# Little Miss nameless in her new cage.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is my new Russian in her new cage from ebay.
































































She bit me earlier.:crying:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG sooooooooooooo cute!!! I love the one of her reaching into her food bowl!!!!! can i have her please???????? :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I must've stared at the first pic for ages, thinking it was wheres walley or I was going mad. I love her big bum and tiny tail!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I must've stared at the first pic for ages, thinking it was wheres walley or I was going mad. I love her big bum and tiny tail!


hahahaha i did that too!!! :laugh: :laugh: i wasnt going to admit it though til you did!! 

Shame she bit you Jazzy!  i only just read that bit. maybe she was just nervous and you caught her unaware


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think she needs a flower name... like Poppy, Bluebell, Lily or Fleur 
Or maybe thats just me lol! She looks sweet though


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hahahaha i did that too!!! :laugh: :laugh: i wasnt going to admit it though til you did!!
> 
> Shame she bit you Jazzy!  i only just read that bit. maybe she was just nervous and you caught her unaware


I know she's savage. I was showing her to my sister and put my hand in the cage and knew I was there but grabbed it and gave it a good nip.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I think she needs a flower name... like Poppy, Bluebell, Lily or Fleur
> Or maybe thats just me lol! She looks sweet though


I think Gnasher might suit her better.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I must've stared at the first pic for ages, thinking it was wheres walley or I was going mad. I love her big bum and tiny tail!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

She was probably still hanging off the end of my finger at that point... :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha!!!

I still cant get over how cute that tail is! she looks like a ball of cotton wall. what about moomin as a name lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yes I like that.:thumbup1: 

I think she's more like that nasty one in Moomin's though - Little My or whatever she was called. :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dont even mention her name, I can still remember the twisted dreams I had with her in


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Really?

I used to love the Moomins - my kids used to watch them when they were getting ready for school.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea I dont know why, but she still freaks me out big time, I think she changed into red riding hood in my dream and then I got eaten. very twisted I know! ut:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> yea I dont know why, but she still freaks me out big time, I think she changed into red riding hood in my dream and then I got eaten. very twisted I know! ut:


Oh I can see why now - I think that would freak me out.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

LMAO!... i love the piccy wheres she showing her Botty of...lol:thumbup1:


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

aww her little bum haha xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I know she's savage. I was showing her to my sister and put my hand in the cage and knew I was there but grabbed it and gave it a good nip.


 that is savage! maybe you should call her MUNCHkin


----------



## Denham (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my god,so cute,we lost our syrians 3 months ago,they were brother and sister,they were 3 and a half years old,she was called Sandy and her brother was named Trooper,he was shy whether she was like a bulldozer:sad:,miss them lots!!! Good luck with yours and many many happy years together !!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> that is savage! maybe you should call her MUNCHkin


Or munchfinger. She never bit the pets at home man when he had hold of her and was turning her upside down and everything.:001_huh:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Or munchfinger. She never bit the pets at home man when he had hold of her and was turning her upside down and everything.:001_huh:


:laugh: how about nibbles 

If he was turning her upside down then how come she didnt bite him?  thats odd...maybe she liked it :confused5:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think I'll try it.:001_unsure:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She probably bit you cos she knows you stole my cage  :lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Her cage looks lovely!

That photo of her butt hanging out of the bowl is the BEST hammy pic I've ever seen. That needs framing


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the bum wriggling piccie :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> She probably bit you cos she knows you stole my cage  :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You've put a spell on her.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Her cage looks lovely!
> 
> That photo of her butt hanging out of the bowl is the BEST hammy pic I've ever seen. That needs framing


Really?  

I don't think my o.h would take kindly to a picture of a hamsters bum on the wall.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't think my o.h would take kindly to a picture of a hamsters bum on the wall.. :lol: :lol:


yes you should its the best pic!!  :laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just told him and he didn't look too enthusiastic about it. :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:laugh: :laugh: tell him you're the boss and what you say goes!! :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :laugh: :laugh: tell him you're the boss and what you say goes!! :lol:


Well that goes without saying.
I'll tell him unless I can have a large picture of my hamsters bum on the wall then I will kick him out.:thumbup1:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well that goes without saying.
> I'll tell him unless I can have a large picture of my hamsters bum on the wall then I will kick him out.:thumbup1:


Hahahahaha love it! :laugh: :laugh:
Absolutely goes without saying :001_cool:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You've put a spell on her.


I put a spell on you... and now your mine... :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I put a spell on you... and now your mine... :lol:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

